# this could be an awful mess



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 11, 2014)

http://forecast.weather.gov/MapClick.php?site=ffc&zmx=1&zmy=1&map.x=309&map.y=133#.UvoXV2CYaM8


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 11, 2014)

and the cold continueshttp://www.mlive.com/news/kalamazoo/index.ssf/2014/02/otsegos_water_mains_are_freezi.html


----------



## Woody Stover (Feb 11, 2014)

.6-.8" ice?!! That's gonna be a slaughter-fest. 

They've got us slated for 59 one day, but it's a week away....
Zero here this AM. I'm predicting that this is the last, coldest night.


----------



## blazincajun (Feb 11, 2014)

Birmingham-Atlanta II? We will have to see. Heard it is already snowing in N. Fulton County, GA


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 11, 2014)

Yarg.  We got 0.5" of ice (on snow covered wires) and got a visit from FEMA. 0.8" in Atlanta....yipes.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 11, 2014)

blazincajun said:


> Birmingham-Atlanta II? We will have to see. Heard it is already snowing in N. Fulton County, GA


Augusta Nat'l must be a little nervous. that much ice would strip the pines bare! split the rhodys  and azaleas. oh, the humanity of it.seriously what a potential mess for all.


----------



## blazincajun (Feb 11, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> Augusta Nat'l must be a little nervous. that much ice would strip the pines bare! split the rhodys  and azaleas. oh, the humanity of it.seriously what a potential mess for all.


 
Fortunately, most of the pine trees are longleaf pine.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 12, 2014)

We are in the 10+ . That's a lot for us at this elevation (western NC )


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> We are in the 10+ . That's a lot for us at this elevation (western NC )



Same for us. Well, except for the NC part.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

blazincajun said:


> Fortunately, most of the pine trees are longleaf pine.


how you folks fairing. radar looks to be heavy with Daniel Field temp @ 32*? @ 6.52am


----------



## burr (Feb 12, 2014)

Us folks are gonna lose some trees.  Its bad now and aint slacking up.  My actual air temp is 32 and thats the low thru the night.  Precip is very light, a mist pellet - like sleet, but its s'posed to be all day and the trees are layin down already.  Powers up here and scanners buzzin but not widespread outages yet (me thinks).  I'm an hour from Columbia and 30 minutes to MagnoliaLane (AugNat'l).

Its toasty here inside, plenty of fuel but this has been my most used season with my littleBuck.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

burr said:


> Us folks are gonna lose some trees.  Its bad now and aint slacking up.  My actual air temp is 32 and thats the low thru the night.  Precip is very light, a mist pellet - like sleet, but its s'posed to be all day and the trees are layin down already.  Powers up here and scanners buzzin but not widespread outages yet (me thinks).  I'm an hour from Columbia and 30 minutes to MagnoliaLane (AugNat'l).


listening to Augusta's wgac. good luck and stay warm


----------



## burr (Feb 12, 2014)

It's increased precip since I first posted 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 12, 2014)

Finally snowing here.


----------



## burr (Feb 12, 2014)

Just for an event like this, I bought a 400 watt HF inverter several years ago with its main purpose to power the fan in my littleBuck during outages.  I'm thinking it will be fine for that purpose but now Im wondering what else might I hook up ?  Ive got 2 12v car batterys charged and ready when needed;  if I'm still pounding the keys, Ive still got 'factory' power.


----------



## blazincajun (Feb 12, 2014)

burr said:


> Us folks are gonna lose some trees.  Its bad now and aint slacking up.  My actual air temp is 32 and thats the low thru the night.  Precip is very light, a mist pellet - like sleet, but its s'posed to be all day and the trees are layin down already.  Powers up here and scanners buzzin but not widespread outages yet (me thinks).  I'm an hour from Columbia and 30 minutes to MagnoliaLane (AugNat'l).
> 
> Its toasty here inside, plenty of fuel but this has been my most used season with my littleBuck.



Here in Augusta 32 degrees freezing rain again after sleeting most of the morning. Branch cracking sounds all around. Been wearing my hard hat every time I step outside. Jim Cantore is in Augusta from The Weather Channel.
Oops electricity just blinked hanging in there. Here are some photos


Wood piles


Our poor palm trees


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 12, 2014)

no snow here yet but you can feel the air getting heavier, wont be long now i suspect, we're in the 8-14" band projected over the next 24 hours or so.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 12, 2014)

I just put on the weather Channel...What is wrong with NC people....see when they tell us Northerns to stay of the road we do...life is more important poor people. I feel bad for the people behind the ones who are abandoning their cars nothing more frustrating...stay safe everyone.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm not sure to what you are referring, but we live in NC and were out on the road today.  Here are the pix.


----------



## razerface (Feb 12, 2014)

We don't stay off the roads in Ohio either. They delay school if they THINK it might snow,,,I go to work in anything but blizzard conditions. Most around here ignore what "they" tell us to do.

Mrs K,,,dog is having fun! My dog sits by the door just waiting for me to go out. 

I hear people having a hard time with the ice down there. I hope that stops soon. I don't like icy roads either.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

overload, sorry off topic!


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Lighting Up said:


> I just put on the weather Channel...What is wrong with NC people....see when they tell us Northerns to stay of the road we do...life is more important poor people. I feel bad for the people behind the ones who are abandoning their cars nothing more frustrating...stay safe everyone.



They waited too long to let people go home.

And is Chicago "Northerns"?







Or Pennsylvania?


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

Ooo no, you don't want to tangle with a propane truck.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

When I was in the truck leasing business I volunteered to drive a truck with a customer's propane trailer back to the the shop since the trailer didn't have landing gear. He warned me that I didn't want to do that.

Every time I stopped I had to do it three times. The liquid would come forward and smack me. Come forward and smack me. Come forward and smack me.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Feb 12, 2014)

we shut down about an hour and a half early at my call center, even still I was 'wreckin" all the way home.

have about 3-4 inches of dry snow currently with it still coming down. looking at the maps Mrs K posted earlier im in the heart of the deep streak (just east of Roanoke)

as it stands currently my call center will not be open tomorrow so I actually get to spend a day at home (rare for me) will be working on my new project but will have the hearth running in the background for questions if they come in


----------



## JoeyD (Feb 12, 2014)

That is my sister-in-law and her husbands Honda Pilot imbedded in in the back of that tractor trailer in the PA picture, kind of in front of that ladder. Imagine being pinned in your vehicle and seeing that propane trucks sliding sideways towards you and you are stuck in your vehicle. They got out with some bruises and a lot of aches and pains but the fear will be with them for a long time.

FWIW, that PA accident happened in a freak snow squall. MY BIL said it was a total whiteout almost instantly, and it was over in about 20 minutes.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> They waited too long to let people go home.
> 
> And is Chicago "Northerns"?
> 
> ...


THIS COULD BE AN AWEFULL MESS


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> They waited too long to let people go home.
> 
> And is Chicago "Northerns"?
> 
> ...


 
Those Virginia plates I see?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

The stuff has started here in the last half hour. Fine ice crystals covering everything. Not sleet or snow. Ice dust.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> The stuff has started here in the last half hour. Fine ice crystals covering everything. Not sleet or snow. Ice dust.


curious, what your temp?


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

25 at the moment. Bout the same as it has been all day.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> 25 at the moment. Bout the same as it has been all day.


too cold, to make a flake it has to have something to cling to.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Clinging to everything in sight just fine. 

I know. Until we moved here 30 years ago I never knew it could be too cold to snow.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 12, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> They waited too long to let people go home.
> 
> And is Chicago "Northerns"?
> 
> ...



Chicago...well that' s a different country but up here they tell us were in for and manageable snow fall and it looks like this.


----------



## begreen (Feb 12, 2014)

Helpful storm weather following tips in this article:
http://www.theatlantic.com/technolo...follow-the-weeks-monster-winter-storm/283776/


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 12, 2014)

Still waiting for it up here in NW Jersey...  Work is already closed for tomorrow which means I can spend the day tending the furnace, playing with snow removal toys, and posting on hearth.com


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2014)

Started here about 9:45pm.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 12, 2014)

Lighting Up said:


> Chicago...well that' s a different country but up here they tell us were in for and manageable snow fall and it looks like this.



The path to my generator shack in 2010.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 13, 2014)

enough said.


----------



## Lighting Up (Feb 13, 2014)

I think these guys are playing with us...


----------



## lopiliberty (Feb 13, 2014)

10 inches and counting but it looks like a lot more in the pics because  we had 3 or 4 inches already on the ground .  Very dry powdery snow.  Going to be real fun to blow


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2014)

I think my yard is 24" - 30" deep, from accumulation the last two weeks.  A fresh 6" - 8" drifting in the driveway when I left for work this AM.  Forecast is 10" - 14", but I think we'll be on the high side of that.

Saw an interesting bit of stupidity at Home Depot last night .  Maybe he was upset they were out of salt?






In case you can't tell, that car managed to run into the wall of that loading area.


----------



## Mrs. Krabappel (Feb 13, 2014)

As usual were told it's going to be 12" and it turns out to only be 7" ;-)


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Mrs. Krabappel said:


> As usual were told it's going to be 12" and it turns out to only be 7" ;-)



I found your missing snow. In the yard. We were supposed to have 8" to 10" by the end of it tonight. There is an even one foot out there measured in four level spots. Drifts are two to five feet.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> I found your missing snow. In the yard. We were supposed to have 8" to 10" by the end of it tonight. There is an even one foot out there measured in four level spots. Drifts are two to five feet.



And here too.  NW Jersey is about to surpass the 12" mark.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 13, 2014)

for a change this winter se mass will get rain. golf will be back at the cape with the next sunny day!


----------



## burr (Feb 13, 2014)

well, we had quite the doozy.  As I type, I hear another transformer or three exploding so Ima gonna leave it at that.  No power till just a few minutes ago (actually a pot of coffee ago) from yesterday before dark.  Its gonna be a different world when this gets straightened out.

On a good note, my inverter / woodstove kept me real comfortable, now i need to split some wood.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah I heard "down the road" got hit pretty hard.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2014)

Usually the news gets hysterical over every little snowfall but this time so far much worse than they predicted. Started out was supposed to be 3" overnight then turn to rain at 9. Revised to 10 then to noon. We have solid 8 maybe 10" and not slowing down (edit they're calling it 12"). Just as well I'd rather it stay snow than turn to rain. Did my first pass with the blower.

Still waiting for a little warm up but I ain't gonna hold my breath.


----------



## burr (Feb 13, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Yeah I heard "down the road" got hit pretty hard.



BB, FYI, I located my bearings in an earlier post and it is definitely down the road.  I changed my original location of 'on the banks of the Savannah' months ago when ever body here seemed to think we was so ignorant down herein the south.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 13, 2014)

Yeah weather observations lose something when there isn't any location reference point.

My cotton mouthed Texas accent comes in handy when whoever I am dealing with figures I have to be a dumb sucker from the South.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 13, 2014)

from augusta via twitter


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2014)

burr said:


> I changed my original location of 'on the banks of the Savannah' months ago when ever body here seemed to think we was so ignorant down herein the south.


It is hard to sound sophisticated with a southern accent.  Rather odd, if you consider our history, with the south driven by refined aristocrats and the north by crass industrialists.  I blame Hollywood.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 13, 2014)

This am at 9 use snowblower, shovel etc 12" of snow. Starts to rain...great. Finish up. Couple hours and 4" of snow, sleet, ice pellets and what have you later, do it again...fine. Do the neighbor's drive, fine, great. Calling for 2-4" overnight on the backside. Great, great, great.


----------



## Badfish740 (Feb 13, 2014)

Raining hard with thunder and lighting-first time I've ever seen that with 18" of snow on the ground.  6" more tonight is what they claim...


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2014)

I came home to this.  Plowed in, right up to the mailbox.




The snowblower had no trouble with it:


----------



## KindredSpiritzz (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 14, 2014)

so much for my golf on cape cod, buzzard warning up for tomorrow pm.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 14, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> so much for my golf on cape cod, buzzard warning up for tomorrow pm.


----------



## burr (Feb 15, 2014)

To make things interesting, we went out and hadda earthquake (4.1) last night.  Although not so uncommon, it's nothing like you west coasts dudes live with;  it was pretty dadgum real.  We have extensive extensive storm damages and a whole lotta work ahead but, just like the south, its 65 the next day, which is a good enough reason for not knowing how to act in the snow (or ice).

and BubbaBart, if my location wasnt close enough for the 'net, check the epicenter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 15, 2014)

burr said:


> and BubbaBart, if my location wasnt close enough for the 'net, check the epicenter.



Ah. OK, I found ya.

Belfast Telegraph-4 hours ago

"A strong _earthquake_, of 4.6 magnitude, has hit the western Greek island of Kefalonia but no damage has been reported."


----------

